# boring and threading with limited toolings



## PurpLev (Mar 22, 2012)

After selling my 9x20 lathe and getting the Clausing lathe all tuned up it's time to mount the QCTP on the compound. My QCTP has a threaded stud that screwed onto the factory bolt on the 9x20. Now that I have a compound with a t-slot I figured I'd make a t-nut so that the adapter stud In my QCTP would screw into.

I've milled the t-nut last night:







and now am faced with a dilemma - how do I bore and thread this t-nut to accept the 9/16(?) stud? here is where the dilemma is coming from:
1. My largest drill bit is 1/2" 
3. My new lathe doe not have a 4 jaw chuck 
3. I do not have a boring head on the mill

Anyone has any idea how I could jig-it-up to bore and thread this to take the stud?

Thanks in advance,
Sharon


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 22, 2012)

sssfox said:


> Do you have a faceplate for your lathe?



*DOH!*I guess that shows I'm not too focused this morning - thanks! that'll do the trick


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 22, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Well played "Homer" :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> "Billy G" :biggrin:



heh, yeah, gotta have one of those moments from now to now.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 22, 2012)

Just before you have another one of those moments,, I have run into a few of those tool posts that the stud was not 9/16
And was in fact (metric)   So, check it out before you go to far. Ive had a few guys come to me with the stud, and after threading the T-nut, couldnt screw it in.


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 22, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Just before you have another one of those moments,, I have run into a few of those tool posts that the stud was not 9/16
> And was in fact (metric)   So, check it out before you go to far. Ive had a few guys come to me with the stud, and after threading the T-nut, couldnt screw it in.


Thanks paul,

I believe I checked this sometime back. Thats a good point and I will recheck this prior to threading although I might just get a 5/16" stud/bolt since I am not setup for metric threading at the moment if that is the case. thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 22, 2012)

I personally would just get the proper drill/tap combo.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a few other thoughts on this.
In the case its not 9/16 NF, You still have a few other ways to go.
To buy the proper drill bit , and tap for a one of job, isnt reall worth the cost. But here is a few ways I have went about getting the stud into the T-nut. You can turn down the end that you need to install in your t-nut, and assuming you have a run of the mill tap and die set. You can allways use a die on the stud, and the tap on the T-nut. Those tap & die sets all come with 1/2 inch NC tap and dies. That will be more than strong enough to hold your QCTP in place. On my own lathe, I just used one of those 1/2 inch hold down studs that come with those hold down sets for milling machines. The sleeve thar the QCTP has will work, but some what loose, but you can find a piece out of the scrap bin, and make a new on to fit snug. Thats how my AXA QCTP is installed on my American lathe, and has never caused any problem.

Another method is turn the stud down to a common drill size with a shoulder, and drill the t-nut to size. A light press fit would be nice, but not the end of the world. Drop the stud in, or press it in, and flip it over and have someone plug weld the stud in place from the bottom. Finding someone with a mig welder should be a easy task, and wouldnt cost you much.
On my bigger CXA QCTP, that was supposed to be a 3/4 16 thread wasnt, metric again, and I just machined up a new stud that was american threads, top, and bottom. It was cheaper to make a new stud, and single point the threads, than buying a metric tap for a one of job. A thread pitch gage will let you know what you have.


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 23, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Just a few other thoughts on this.
> In the case its not 9/16 NF, You still have a few other ways to go.
> To buy the proper drill bit , and tap for a one of job, isnt reall worth the cost. But here is a few ways I have went about getting the stud into the T-nut. You can turn down the end that you need to install in your t-nut, and assuming you have a run of the mill tap and die set. You can allways use a die on the stud, and the tap on the T-nut. Those tap & die sets all come with 1/2 inch NC tap and dies. That will be more than strong enough to hold your QCTP in place. On my own lathe, I just used one of those 1/2 inch hold down studs that come with those hold down sets for milling machines. The sleeve thar the QCTP has will work, but some what loose, but you can find a piece out of the scrap bin, and make a new on to fit snug. Thats how my AXA QCTP is installed on my American lathe, and has never caused any problem.
> 
> ...



AWESOME reply Paul - appreciate it greatly and will be following accordingly as I found out the stud was 14mm-1.5 metric after all. I will get a 9/16 stud from the local borg, turn it's end down to 1/2 and thread that with die and tap the t-nut. seems like the easy way out and sounds like it's holding up just fine for you. I agree that getting a tap-die for a 1 job might not be the best bet so this sounds like a good solution. thanks again!


----------

